# Marc Bouchkov composes too, and: wow!



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

He's slowly getting known as a violinist. But *Marc Bouchkov composes too*, and: wow!

Fantaisie for solo violin
Fantasisie on two Ukrainian folk themes


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of folk influence in some ways felt Bartok like.I liked it it soothing and peaceful .
Nothing profound just my thoughts


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

I hear chaconne in his fantasie


----------

